# First Post,First Van and First Hello



## Fergusiiyus (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first venture into the world of Holiday Freedom


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## CAL (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome. Great looking van, is it a Toyota with a high top ?


----------



## jimbo (Aug 22, 2015)

HI  and welcome  , nice van


----------



## robell (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome. Hope you enjoy your trips and adventures.
Nice looking van.

:have fun:


:camper:


----------



## Fergusiiyus (Aug 22, 2015)

CAL said:


> Welcome. Great looking van, is it a Toyota with a high top ?



Hi Cal, It certainly is,built 1995 and imported 2005.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper: Hope you have safe and happy travels


----------



## horshamjack (Aug 23, 2015)

Have fun and welcome:have fun:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 23, 2015)

*hi, welcome and enjoy the banter*


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome along, nice looking van.
Regards Rog.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi your van looks great


----------



## stevethewelder (Aug 27, 2015)

great vans those toyotas


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome :camper:


----------



## bmc (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi & welcome......nice looking van.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome to theforum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 31, 2015)

Very smart looking van, any inside pictures?


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice van, but i'd prob ditch the body kit, think they look nice as standard, is it 4x4.?

jt


----------



## Fergusiiyus (Aug 31, 2015)

AuldTam said:


> Very smart looking van, any inside pictures?



Can certainly take some Tam.


----------



## Fergusiiyus (Aug 31, 2015)

john t said:


> Nice van, but i'd prob ditch the body kit, think they look nice as standard, is it 4x4.?
> 
> jt



Hi John,

I actually prefer it with the bodykit,it`s already turned a few heads  It`s a 2W version.


----------

